# Equestrain Property To Rent Aberdeenshire/ Livery



## BoggyGirl (5 July 2019)

Hi all. I am looking at relocating to the Banff kind of area. I have been looking for property to rent with space for my two horses and I'm finding nothing on the normal English sites. Is it a hard thing to find or just that I'm looking in the wrong places? I want to buy but would like to have a bit of time to make sure we have the right area first? Any pointers much appreciated. Also any decent livery yards in this area and a house to rent accepting dogs might be another option? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Britestar (6 July 2019)

You need to approach more local agents to find houses.


----------



## BoggyGirl (6 July 2019)

Thank you I was just looking on Rightmove etc it gives the impression there isn't anything il try phoning round.


----------



## Britestar (6 July 2019)

Those big companies are less active in this area.

Galbraiths also worth a look.


----------



## The Trooper (6 July 2019)

If buying is an option, there is one advertised on facebook, 8 stables, 2 schools, 40 acres, Â£600,000. I'll see if I can get you a link...


----------



## BoggyGirl (6 July 2019)

Thank you I've seen the Facebook one it's perfect. I will give them a call I was thinking it can't be that there isn't anything.


----------



## Britestar (6 July 2019)

This one is with galbraiths. Bit away from banff, near mintlaw. 
Lovely house.


----------



## mossycup (8 July 2019)

Look at the aspc website rather than right move - you'll find more there x


----------



## BoggyGirl (9 July 2019)

fantastic thank you.


----------



## BoggyGirl (9 July 2019)

We are in Berwickshire. Is it a lot colder up there? I'm wondering if you get a lot of snow or not with it being on the coast. Had much more luck looking now. I just need to research a bit about tenancy agreements in Scotland and see if I can find anything on with land or if I just buy straight away. It seems quite a busy horsy area?


----------



## Britestar (9 July 2019)

sent pm


----------



## Eskimo_al (21 September 2019)

BoggyGirl said:



			Hi all. I am looking at relocating to the Banff kind of area. I have been looking for property to rent with space for my two horses and I'm finding nothing on the normal English sites. Is it a hard thing to find or just that I'm looking in the wrong places? I want to buy but would like to have a bit of time to make sure we have the right area first? Any pointers much appreciated. Also any decent livery yards in this area and a house to rent accepting dogs might be another option? Thanks in advance.
		
Click to expand...

I hope you like wind and rain as you will get plenty of it up here. There are a few places up here to buy if you mad enough, but donâ€™t know of any to rent at the moment. Good luck


----------



## BoggyGirl (24 September 2019)

Eskimo_al said:



			I hope you like wind and rain as you will get plenty of it up here. There are a few places up here to buy if you mad enough, but donâ€™t know of any to rent at the moment. Good luck
		
Click to expand...

Thank you! Its pretty unpleasant here too right now I will keep searching!


----------



## Swogi55 (16 January 2020)

A lovely spot 25mins from Banff...

https://media.onthemarket.com/properties/7019493/1017098496/document-0.pdf


----------

